# I've got 3 birds that need homes.....



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got 3 birds that need homes. All 3 are cocks. 

This guy is a cross between an owl and a homer I'm guessing. More discussion about what type of bird he is can be found here. He's a really neat bird and pretty tame for the little amount of time I have to spend with him. I've just got so much else going on right now between work, school and getting my YB team ready to go that it's time for him to move on and make someone else happy. 










Next guy is the son of the above mentioned bird and a white homer hen. He's the result of me not knowing how to candle an egg. He has been homed to my loft and has been tossed successfully from 30 miles numerous times during last year's yb season. No band on him so he's never been raced but he'd definitely make a good pumper. 










I've also got one BC cock from last year's yb race team. AU 07 DRP 7170 is a BC Bekaert cock that was bred and given to me by Lovebirds. He wouldn't hold still long enough for me to take any pictures of him. 

You can take all 3 or just take one or two, I just don't have room for these guys any more and need to find good homes for them. PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing pictures of the two birds, they are just lovely. I hope you do find good homes for them. 

I can't take them myself, but bumping up to keep thread current.

Thank you for sharing the Ron Paul website!!!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope somebody takes these guys. They're really neat birds. I know they'll make someone very happy. (and the price is right too )


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Nobody? Oh well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Where are you located Roxtar -- I'm sure you've mentioned it in previous posts but my memory taint what it used to be


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Where are you located Roxtar -- I'm sure you've mentioned it in previous posts but my memory taint what it used to be


His green light says he's on line, but.........he's in VA, close to me.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> His green light says he's on line, but.........he's in VA, close to me.


Thanks Renee - my observation skills are also off a tad today  Hadn't even noticed.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in southern VA but I'll ship the birds anywhere in the world..... Africa, Malaysia, Indo-China...... You name the place and I'll ship. The weather's cool enough right now that it shouldn't be a problem. 

Please somebody find it in your heart to take these guys. They're really cool birds but I just don't have the room or the time to be able to do them justice. I know that someone else would be able to appreciate them and give them a lot more time than I'm able to right now. 
If it weren't for all the other commitments I've got between work, school, and my race team I would keep these birds but I just can't.

EDIT: If someone on here takes all 3 of these guys I'll pay shipping.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

roxtar said:


> I'm in southern VA but I'll ship the birds anywhere in the world..... Africa, Malaysia, Indo-China...... You name the place and I'll ship. The weather's cool enough right now that it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Please somebody find it in your heart to take these guys. They're really cool birds but I just don't have the room or the time to be able to do them justice. I know that someone else would be able to appreciate them and give them a lot more time than I'm able to right now.
> If it weren't for all the other commitments I've got between work, school, and my race team I would keep these birds but I just can't.
> ...


Roxtar .. have a look in the Birds Wanted/For Sale .. there are members there just literally begging for birds at a good price (free is definitely a good price  ). Bet you can get some takers quickly!

Terry


----------



## Dana Fellows (Apr 9, 2007)

If you still have the birds, I would be willing to take all three of them! I have homers, saddle homers and owls so they would fit right in!

-Dana


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

roxtar said:


> I'm in southern VA but I'll ship the birds anywhere in the world..... Africa, Malaysia, Indo-China...... You name the place and I'll ship. The weather's cool enough right now that it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Please somebody find it in your heart to take these guys. They're really cool birds but I just don't have the room or the time to be able to do them justice. I know that someone else would be able to appreciate them and give them a lot more time than I'm able to right now.
> If it weren't for all the other commitments I've got between work, school, and my race team I would keep these birds but I just can't.
> ...


 I could take all 3 too if Dana can't for some reason.


----------

